# "Big soul...Small Body"



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

They call him a maltese. A big loving soul in a small body. Many call him "super snowy", and I find him so very special to me :wub: He is my source of inspiration:wub: and I can't imagine life without him.

FINALLY!!! we got the birthday video up of Snowy's 7th birthday :chili: .....after almost a month from his actual birthday (31 March 2011):blush:

The plan for this weekend was that for lil bro to do the actual work on the video while Kat only does the direction and guidance. 

Short attention spam from lil bro's side blended with the fact that i was running out of time and patience to teach him, led me to do the actual work while having him next to me to watch the whole process, gives me his thoughts and what to put and what not to put + the non stop talking and the "how long you think it will be ready" :smpullhair: from my brother's side, made it quite the challenge. BUT we got it :chili:






I hope you enjoy  I am just glad that I finally got it up!

A big thank you to Snowy's SM buddy, sweet Bailey:wub:, for the Hawaiian polo shirt with all the monkeys on ^_^ 

Also a big thank you to Aolani's thoughtfulness to send a package for Snowy's birthday and including something for Crystal too. Aolani, you and mommy are sure also special to us:wub::wub: Snowy hopes that you will like his shout out to you. 

Luv ya guys! 

Kat


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

HOW CUTE WAS THAT!!! It was def. worth the wait!! I always enjoy the music you choose too and the sound effects are always appropriate. Why is Snowy so loved? Well we love him because he has such an awesome personality and the best smile. I love his little monkey polo - it's so perfect for him too- awesome job Bailey!! Awww, and Aolani and I thank you so much for the birthday shout out  His little tail was wagging as he watched.

Aolani: Fanks sooo much Awntee Kat for finking of me. Me feel so honwored being in a video wif Snowy, Cwystal and Womeo. Me gwad dat Snowy and Cwystal wuved der pwezzies too


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I just love that birthday video, Kat. Tyler was watching it too and gave two thumbs (if he had them) up.:thumbsup::thumbsup::HistericalSmiley:
What a great time he was having and I love his birthday gifts. :chili::chili: Great job on selections from dear SM aunties and cousins. 
And to Snowy -- many, many more very happy birthdays, handsome.:smootch:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Johita said:


> HOW CUTE WAS THAT!!! It was def. worth the wait!! I always enjoy the music you choose too and the sound effects are always appropriate. Why is Snowy so loved? Well we love him because he has such an awesome personality and the best smile. I love his little monkey polo - it's so perfect for him too- awesome job Bailey!! Awww, and Aolani and I thank you so much for the birthday shout out  His little tail was wagging as he watched.
> 
> Aolani: Fanks sooo much Awntee Kat for finking of me. Me feel so honwored being in a video wif Snowy, Cwystal and Womeo. Me gwad dat Snowy and Cwystal wuved der pwezzies too


:chili::chili: DELIGHTED that both you & Aolani enjoyed :chili::chili: 

was too sweet of you guys to surprise us with your thoughtful package :wub: and I remember that I got to see it from the outside without getting to know where it got from (other than from dear Crystal's store) through FaceTime :HistericalSmiley: made me wait inpatient-ly to help Snowy open it lol

Kisses to the cutie pie are sent :wub:

hugs
Kat



Snowbody said:


> I just love that birthday video, Kat. Tyler was watching it too and gave two thumbs (if he had them) up.:thumbsup::thumbsup::HistericalSmiley:
> What a great time he was having and I love his birthday gifts. :chili::chili: Great job on selections from dear SM aunties and cousins.
> And to Snowy -- many, many more very happy birthdays, handsome.:smootch:


:chili: so very happy that Tyler also watched - haha with all the barking that I ask Snowy to make, the fluffs whose mommies and daddies watch the video might go nuts trying to figure out where is that barking maltese hiding :HistericalSmiley:

hugs
Kat


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: Love it, Kat! Snowy IS a very special guy, indeed! l love his shirt and a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY to sweet Snowy!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

That is a really wonderful video Kat. :biggrin: what a smart little guy he is. You have trained him well, particularly how to play. What a good little catcher he is, how did you train him to do that. I throw a toy for Lola and she tries to catch it, but often can't seem to even see it, until it bops her on the head LOL. I love how Snowy dances too. My Bichon used to dance just like that on command. :wub: :wub: Lola gets up there and balances perfectly, but doesn't move her legs to dance.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

OMG ! That was the cutest video :wub::wub: ......what a precious little angel you have. My daughter and I enjoyed every minute of it !!!

Jenna


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a wonderful video and tribute to our darling and very dear man, Snowy!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Snowy, you're da man!!! Awesome. 

That boing noise with Romeo is absolutely hysterical.
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxo


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Aw so darling! I loved that video-- and Cozette watched it with me and told me that Snowy is super handsome, and that Hawaiian shirt is very stylish! 

Thanks for sharing. What a special boy Snowy is :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

aprilb said:


> :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: Love it, Kat! Snowy IS a very special guy, indeed! l love his shirt and a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY to sweet Snowy!:wub::wub::wub:


Happy to know that u enjoyed, April  I love his monkey shirt too. Fits his nick name perfectly ^_^ :wub:


silverhaven said:


> That is a really wonderful video Kat. :biggrin: what a smart little guy he is. You have trained him well, particularly how to play. What a good little catcher he is, how did you train him to do that. I throw a toy for Lola and she tries to catch it, but often can't seem to even see it, until it bops her on the head LOL. I love how Snowy dances too. My Bichon used to dance just like that on command. :wub: :wub: Lola gets up there and balances perfectly, but doesn't move her legs to dance.


Maureen, i thought that people would miss his "catch" for the yellow toy in a couple of clips of the video coz they were so very quick. Glad that u did not  Good eye/observation u got there, my friend  for that game, you will need a small/fits the mouth, light, soft toy. i taught Snowy to catch the toy in mid air gradually. First, he used to miss it too & just like Cute Lola, it used to land on his head lol we started slow. Both snowy and i were learning how to better throw for a catch. By practicing throwing it gently, and in an easy and right height level, snowy learned. My throws were improvig and so was his catchs ^_^ i think Lola and u will enjoy the game once she masters the catch . It makes playing easier, rather than throwing the toy very high in the sky . 


Bonnie's Mommie said:


> What a wonderful video and tribute to our darling and very dear man, Snowy!


Happy that u liked it, sweet Linda. i just love this malt so much :wub: 


KAG said:


> Snowy, you're da man!!! Awesome.
> That boing noise with Romeo is absolutely hysterical.
> xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxo


Lol Romeo kitties R full of surprises 




poochie2 said:


> OMG ! That was the cutest video :wub::wub: ......what a precious little angel you have. My daughter and I enjoyed every minute of it !!!





poochie2 said:


> Jenna


I am happy to know that both you and your daughter enjoyed :chili:



socalyte said:


> Aw so darling! I loved that video-- and Cozette watched it with me and told me that Snowy is super handsome, and that Hawaiian shirt is very stylish!
> Thanks for sharing. What a special boy Snowy is :wub:


awwh Snowy thinks that Cozette is so pretty :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks Kat.  we are going to practice today and see how we do.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Kat, I loved watching the video and hope Snowy had a fantastic 7th birthday! 

Compliments to you and your 'lil brother, you both did a great job on it! So much fun to watch it!!! :thumbsup:

Snowy is such a little goofball and I know how much love he and Crystal bring in your life! 

Thanks for sharing with us! Hugs and kisses to your little Cutie's from Ullana and me! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

I commented on facebook, but has to say again that this video was amazing!! so fun to watch  I showed one of my friends and she was super amazed by Snowy's happy face, energetic demeanor, and his superior water sports skills hahaha!! Snowy is spreading the love of Malteses all over the world


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

What a great video! Snowy is such a handsome fella who reallt seems to enjoy life! I could watch his videos all day long.


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

Happy belated Birthday Snowy :wub:
thanks for the video. I am in love with your dogs. They are wonderful :wub:
Snowy always makes me laugh :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh my goodness!! what a beautiful video for such a sweet little guy!!:wub:
loved it Kat, thanks for sharing!! :chili::chili:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

*Captive Fan of Snowy*

Kat, Rocky loved watching the video of Snowy! He was so interested in watching the whole thing, that I played it for him again and I took his picture the second time to show you. He watched the whole thing the second time too. Snowy is an amazing little Malt!!!!:chili:

message from Rocky:

hi der snowy...happy birtday! you are da man! you no so many twicks i can not cownt on my 2 paws! I wub watchin you!!! :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

happy birthday again Snowy, your momma did a great job and little bro was the perfect assistant. Love the sausage candles.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

What a wonderful video!!! Snowy your mom is very lucky to have you in her life. Not only are you a handsome little guy you have the best personality too!!!:wub:


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Awwww that was sooooo cute!! Happy Belated Birthday Snowy!!! :chili:
And you don't even look a day over 2 :wub:


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

Snowy sure is one happy dog!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Kat I love the video!!! Snowy is such a sweetheart & I love watching videos of him. Especially the swimming :wub: I'm so happy that the shirt fit him & that it finally arrived!!!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh, I love it!!!
Snowy looks so adorable in his monkey Hawaii shirt!
He is such a joy, your Snowy!


----------



## g8shot1 (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow, nice job! Thanks for making that.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Happy to know that you enjoyed the video, guys 



yeagerbum said:


> I showed one of my friends and she was super amazed by Snowy's happy face, energetic demeanor, and his superior water sports skills hahaha!! Snowy is spreading the love of Malteses all over the world


haha Sarah...Glad that he was enjoyed by not only you but also your friend ^_^

I was told many times that this monkey made them love the maltese breed! So I also think that he is spreading the love for the breed everywhere. If not the breed, then his name too...:w00t: 











fleurdelys said:


> Snowy always makes me laugh :HistericalSmiley:


:HistericalSmiley: that for sure is something he does for me too



Rocky's Mom said:


> Kat, Rocky loved watching the video of Snowy! He was so interested in watching the whole thing, that I played it for him again and I took his picture the second time to show you. He watched the whole thing the second time too. Snowy is an amazing little Malt!!!!:chili:
> 
> message from Rocky:
> 
> hi der snowy...happy birtday! you are da man! you no so many twicks i can not cownt on my 2 paws! I wub watchin you!!! :wub:



OMG!!! this gotta be one of the cutest viewer :wub2::tender:I'm in awe!!! thank you so much for sharing :wub: please give him my kisses.

Snowy: "hi wockstaw Woocky! Fank you so much fow da wishes. You awe one PAWsome malt too". 



jenniferhope423 said:


> Kat I love the video!!! Snowy is such a sweetheart & I love watching videos of him. Especially the swimming :wub: I'm so happy that the shirt fit him & that it finally arrived!!!


I am delighted to know that you loved it Jennifer :chili: 
Yeah! the shirt fits him perfectly. Not only in size, but also nickname :wub: that shirt is SO SNOWY the monkey!



Alexa said:


> Compliments to your 'lil brother, did a great job on it!





Maglily said:


> little bro was the perfect assistant.


awwh thank you, Alexandra and Brenda. 
Once I see lil bro again, I'll make sure to remember to send him this message - am sure he'll be happy. 

Once I see him again, I will have THE time to teach him how to edit :chili:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I just saw this video now (so late, I know...) but I wanted to wish Snowy a Happy Belated B-Day! He really is a specially little boy!
Some parts of the video made me teary eyed....:wub:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Kat, I ADORE this video! Thank you so much for sharing it; it's exactly what I needed today, and it made me smile. Please be sure to thank handsome Snowy as well! <3


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

yes Snowy is your :heart: boy, he is such a happy, full of life littleman. I love Snowy always have and always will, yup he's a STAR in my eyes, and he has a awesome mommy and sister I love also

Snowy this is Matilda, I wanna come to your house and play, please


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Bibu said:


> I just saw this video now (so late, I know...) but I wanted to wish Snowy a Happy Belated B-Day! He really is a specially little boy!
> Some parts of the video made me teary eyed....:wub:


Thanks for the wishes to Snowy :grouphug:



gibbert said:


> Kat, I ADORE this video! Thank you so much for sharing it; it's exactly what I needed today, and it made me smile. Please be sure to thank handsome Snowy as well! <3



Happy that you enjoyed :chili: 
I



Matilda's mommy said:


> yes Snowy is your :heart: boy, he is such a happy, full of life littleman. I love Snowy always have and always will, yup he's a STAR in my eyes, and he has a awesome mommy and sister I love also
> 
> Snowy this is Matilda, I wanna come to your house and play, please


Thanks sweet Paula :hugging: we luv ya too.

Snowy to Matilda: "come ovew Matilda:wub:...come ovew:wub:...let's have some fun until mama wetuwns"


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Simply adorable


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Wonderful video ..thank you for sharing


----------

